# Mayo is inching closer...



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> The Timberwolves were very impressed with UCLA's Kevin Love after he worked out for the team on Tuesday, according to The Pioneer Press.
> 
> He worked out for the team for roughly ninety minutes, performing well enough that the team is reportedly considering taking him with the third overall pick.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/ci_9617436?source=most_emailed

I'm telling you guys, McHale is absolutely infatuated with this kid, he fills their needs. Mayo is inching closer!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

New York does not need more ****ty attitude players. Mayo will not help them go anywhere.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

If they pick Love no way Memphis doesn't pick Mayo.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Please god help us all.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> If they pick Love no way Memphis doesn't pick Mayo.


With that being said, I wouldn't mind grabbing Bayless.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> With that being said, I wouldn't mind grabbing Bayless.


He's pretty much locked in to go at 4 to Seattle.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> If they pick Love no way Memphis doesn't pick Mayo.


You may as well just accept the fact the Pilsbury Draftboy is destined to select the Lopez sisters.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> If they pick Love no way Memphis doesn't pick Mayo.


you already have enough guards...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

R-Star said:


> New York does not need more ****ty attitude players. Mayo will not help them go anywhere.


Haha, yeah, I know, I'm just trying to get the members of our board hyped. I'm kinda nonchalant on Mayo's case, I just hope Walsh and D'Antoni will be able to keep him in check if he does get drafted.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Amazing...*

The guy goes through one year in college and has the full endorsement of his coach. There have been ZERO reports of attitude or work ethic issues.....what more do you want?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Amazing...*



alphaorange said:


> The guy goes through one year in college and has the full endorsement of his coach. There have been ZERO reports of attitude or work ethic issues.....what more do you want?


One year isn't suffice to prove anything, at least not to remove his prior incidents involving trouble. I just don't Z-Bo v.2.0 on the team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Unless Knicks can trade up with Minnesota...no way is Mayo still there at #6. 

Knicks would be more likely to get one of:

Kevin Love (not a need)
DJ Augustin (need...but right fit?)
Eric Gordon (not a need, but could be BPA)
Russell Westbrook (need..but isnt BPA)
Brook Lopez (somewhat need)

Any of those guys would be your targets...what can you offer Minnesota? Curry and #6 for #3 and bad contracts?

Thats just digging your contract hole deeper isnt it?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Amazing...*



alphaorange said:


> The guy goes through one year in college and has the full endorsement of his coach. There have been ZERO reports of attitude or work ethic issues.....what more do you want?


didnt he have to fire his agent after allegation he took money from him in college just a month or so ago,


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*First...to Gotham*

The guy got into a couple of fairly minor fights in HS. It happens sometimes. Especially with guys that have been pampered. The key is growing past it. I give a lot of credence to what coach floyd says. Nobody would know more at this stage of the game. 

To Storm: Allegations of money paid shouldn't shock anyone. That is business as usual to bigtime college prospects in basketball and football. Anyone thinking otherwise is naive.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Amazing...*



knickstorm said:


> didnt he have to fire his agent after allegation he took money from him in college just a month or so ago,


His agent left him because of the pressure of the allegations, I don't believe he fired him at all.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Amazing...*

That is accurate.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

R-Star said:


> New York does not need more ****ty attitude players. Mayo will not help them go anywhere.


Where does this ****ty attitude you see come from?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont think he'll slip to 6 but if he does he would be a good selection , I persoanlly still favor Love , but Mayo would be pretty good as well, i dont really worry too much about his baggage , there is nothing outwardly malicious in there thus far .

this is the nba not the boy scouts , outside of tim duncan all the top players have had some baggage along the way , kobe , garnett pierce , kidd,C. Paul , its the GM's job to decide if its just stuff that happens or or something more sinister.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Why would anyone want Love when you already have his stronger NBA double Malik Rose?

I also can't see why another 6'3" shoot first player with rumored attitude issues is on any Knicks fan's draft wish list. I guess people want to replace Steve Francis (with out the crazy hops) already? 

IMO Knicks are best served trading down and letting someone else take Love or Lopez high. I can't say I see either player being much better than ZBo or Curry. They'll have a great attitude but still be inferior athletically to most of the league. 6th over all pick for a solid bench player when you can trade down, steal a proven player and still land a player like DeAndre Jordan or Arthur.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks need OJ Mayo to replace Jamal Crawford at the Starting SG position. 
Crawford have to be traded because he did not stick by Marbury or co-exist with Marbury after 3 years together. After all was said and done Crawford could'nt even produce better than Marbury. 

The way it looks with the Knicks at number 6 does not look good unless they trade the 6 pick with a player or Players to get OJ Mayo, or TJ Ford, or Wilcox, and a later first round pick, inwhich the Knicks still has Isiah as apart of the staff hopefully his job is selecting the best available player with the pick. 

I have no confidence in Walsh or D'Antoni in selecting a draft pick, their best use on draft night would be trading some of the Knicks veteran players.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Seattle is also reportedly trying hard to move up to #2, and is dangling Chris Wilcox as bait (in exchange for the cumbersome contract of Mark Blount). The Supersonics would also take Beasley there. This is all assuming that O.J. Mayo doesn’t go third to Minnesota, which is not something teams should take for granted just yet based off what we know so far.

Memphis’ additional first round selection, the #28 pick, acquired from the Lakers in the Pau Gasol trade, is also reportedly in play. Rumors have the Grizzlies potentially trading this pick to Denver along with Kyle Lowry in exchange for the #20 pick. It’s possible that they would try and leap-frog the Orlando Magic and select Courtney Lee, who reportedly had a terrific workout there last week.

Other picks that we’re hearing rumors about include #6 (New York, trying to move up, or back), #19 (Cleveland, possibly to move up and take Brandon Rush), and #29 (Detroit, who supposedly isn’t enamored by anyone in this area). Two teams that are reportedly looking to acquire an additional first round pick are the Spurs (who unfortunately have very little to offer) and the Suns. The Wizards wouldn’t mind moving out if someone would offer them a good deal involving a point guard, but at this point that doesn’t seem likely to happen. Cleveland is trying to buy their way into the mid-first round, but unlike in years past, it won’t be Phoenix that is selling.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Uh..stevemc*

Mayo is closer to 6'5 than he is to 6'3. You think Mayo doesn't have hops? How's 40+ inches grab you? You aren't very well informed on Mayo.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Uh..stevemc*



alphaorange said:


> Mayo is closer to 6'5 than he is to 6'3. You think Mayo doesn't have hops? How's 40+ inches grab you? You aren't very well informed on Mayo.


You should see him in the Mayo threads in the draft forum. He's completely off the wall over the kid.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Some scouts are saying Mayo has a lot of Chauncey Billups in his game, thats giving people the impression that he's calculated rather than quick.

Definately underrated athlete, but how he uses that athleticism will determine what kind of player he can be.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> you already have enough guards...


Name a 2-guard on Memphis.





















































Trick question! They don't have one!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Amazing...*



Gotham2krazy said:


> One year isn't suffice to prove anything, at least not to remove his prior incidents involving trouble. I just don't Z-Bo v.2.0 on the team.


The guy got into a fight in high school and supposedly took money from an agent....that about sums it up.
You mean to tell me that in all your years in high school, you never got into a fight? Hell, at my school we had fight clubs specifically to fight. Like someone mentioned earlier, it's the NBA and not the boy scouts so let the guy slide. He's shown that he is capable of keeping himself in check well enough to not be a distraction to his team which is all we could ask for from a professional.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Unless Knicks can trade up with Minnesota...no way is Mayo still there at #6.
> 
> Knicks would be more likely to get one of:
> 
> ...



Curry and the 6th for 3 and bad contracts would clearly be a steal in favor of the Wolves. 

I think something along the lines of the 6th, a future 2nd round pick, Ronaldo Balkman, Jerome James and Mardy Collins for the 3rd, Marko Jaric, Greg Buckner and Mark Madsen (all bad contracts). We shoot ourselves in the foot somewhat financially but we move up in the draft and get to see Adriana Lima courtside at the Knicks games courtsey of Marko Jaric.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Curry and the 6th for 3 and bad contracts would clearly be a steal in favor of the Wolves.
> 
> I think something along the lines of the 6th, a future 2nd round pick, Ronaldo Balkman, Jerome James and Mardy Collins for the 3rd, Marko Jaric, Greg Buckner and Mark Madsen (all bad contracts). We shoot ourselves in the foot somewhat financially but we move up in the draft and get to see Adriana Lima courtside at the Knicks games courtsey of Marko Jaric.


curry and james have bad contracts as well, so realistically, they're trading down from 3 to 6 to get rid of 1 bad contract? and eddy curry being there will just hold al jefferson back.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> curry and james have bad contracts as well, so realistically, they're trading down from 3 to 6 to get rid of 1 bad contract? and eddy curry being there will just hold al jefferson back.


Curry can be the primary scoring big man on your team and is only 25 years old. No way is a contract that is paying him $9 million per year a bad contract. Jerome James? Okay. Eddy Curry? Not by a long shot. Still though, the Wolves need a center since Michael Doleac is guaranteed to bolt and are looking at Criag Smith as your starting center. Jerome also has one full less year than Jaric, which would save the Wolves anywhere between $5-$10 million. Greg Buckner's contract and Madsen's still have 2 years left on it, so it really comes down to whether you want two solid young role players with reasonable contracts or two solid veteran role players with long-term contracts.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Some may not agree, but.......*

Isiah Thomas should make all the draft decision on selection of players on Thursday. 

However, this 6th pick will probably be the only way we could get rid of Zach Randolph and receive something decent in return. Or else we will be locked up with attitude Zach for another 2 to 3 more seasons. 
Zach Randolph does not fit on any uptempo team, and if the Knicks let Zach Randolph play under coach D'Antoni next season the entire league will see the two makes the Knicks a losing club so why breakup the pair...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Curry can be the primary scoring big man on your team and is only 25 years old. No way is a contract that is paying him $9 million per year a bad contract. Jerome James? Okay. Eddy Curry? Not by a long shot. Still though, the Wolves need a center since Michael Doleac is guaranteed to bolt and are looking at Criag Smith as your starting center. Jerome also has one full less year than Jaric, which would save the Wolves anywhere between $5-$10 million. Greg Buckner's contract and Madsen's still have 2 years left on it, so it really comes down to whether you want two solid young role players with reasonable contracts or two solid veteran role players with long-term contracts.


i'm sorry but after last season you cant say that......a man who does not even enjoy the game of basketball cannot be your primary scoring big man.....why would you even want him to be when you have a budding star who just put up a 20-10 season?? 9 mill is too much for a soft big man who grabs 4.7 rebounds a game. I agree they need a center, but not one to be a primary scorer, they need a pitbull alongside Jefferson, eddy curry is a mutt.

i'd rather take a chance and draft a stud at 3, rather than save a couple bucks and acquire role players and someone who at best will be a solid role player at 6.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *Some may not agree, but.......*
> 
> Isiah Thomas should make all the draft decision on selection of players on Thursday.
> 
> ...


nah isiah may have an eye for talent, but he does not have an eye for finding talent that fits the team well.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> i'm sorry but after last season you cant say that......a man who does not even enjoy the game of basketball cannot be your primary scoring big man.....why would you even want him to be when you have a budding star who just put up a 20-10 season?? 9 mill is too much for a soft big man who grabs 4.7 rebounds a game. I agree they need a center, but not one to be a primary scorer, they need a pitbull alongside Jefferson, eddy curry is a mutt.
> 
> i'd rather take a chance and draft a stud at 3, rather than save a couple bucks and acquire role players and someone who at best will be a solid role player at 6.



Last season, should have an asterik. Isiah Thomas tried and failed having Zach Randolph mesh with Curry. All that really happened as Zach taking a lot of the opportunities and shots Curry enjoyed last season, away from him. Give Eddy the proper amount of touches to score the ball and he's one of the best in teh league at doing so. Keep him unless we get a star or player with serious potential in a trade, straight-up. He doesn't rebound the ball at a clip a man his size and agility should but then again, without two of the best rebounders in the league next to him, rebounds on average as most star big men. Pau Gasol, Amare Stoudamire and the like did not average very many more rebounds in the same span of time as Eddy did last year and yet they are never criticized for it.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> nah isiah may have an eye for talent, but he does not have an eye for finding talent that fits the team well.



I much rather have a guy that's talented but does not fit than a guy that fits but does not have talent to stick around in the league. At least the guy that is talented could be packaged in a trade.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Uh..stevemc*



alphaorange said:


> Mayo is closer to 6'5 than he is to 6'3. You think Mayo doesn't have hops? How's 40+ inches grab you? You aren't very well informed on Mayo.


On paper this maybe true but against decent talent in college this past year he looked small and never used his vert. I go by what I've seen and not so much on these numbers people spend all offseason bs'in about. It's basketball not a measurement contest or track & field. I might not have seen him play scrub schools but against several talented teams I saw another tweener volume shooting guard. He disappeared against UCLA (at home he and only scored 4 points with 10 TOs), Stanford, Washington, Memphis, and when it came down to the big stage of March Madness he was out shined by Bill Walker and Beasley. I know there's this cult following for Mayo but he's not there yet. I give him the benefit of the doubt on potential but so far I'm seeing it since he looks like so many other tweener guards.


I will give you this, I'll take him over Love any day of the week and twice on Sunday no matter what team I am or what I need. Love has bust written all over him. I can see if the Knicks are really trying to deal Crawford the need but pairing any Rookie with a troubled PG like Marbury just doesn't sound like a great idea. Especially since it's rumored Mayo has an ego/attitude issue, why roll the dice again like Isaiah was still running things? With as many loose pieces the Knicks have to trade they should aim to be the Boston of this year's off season. Blow up the BS Isaiah built and build a team D'antoni would want.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Uh..stevemc*



stevemc said:


> On paper this maybe true but against decent talent in college this past year he looked small and never used his vert. I go by what I've seen and not so much on these numbers people spend all offseason bs'in about. It's basketball not a measurement contest or track & field. I might not have seen him play scrub schools but against several talented teams I saw another tweener volume shooting guard. He disappeared against UCLA (at home he and only scored 4 points with 10 TOs), Stanford, Washington, Memphis, and when it came down to the big stage of March Madness he was out shined by Bill Walker and Beasley. I know there's this cult following for Mayo but he's not there yet. I give him the benefit of the doubt on potential but so far I'm seeing it since he looks like so many other tweener guards.
> 
> 
> I will give you this, I'll take him over Love any day of the week and twice on Sunday no matter what team I am or what I need. Love has bust written all over him. I can see if the Knicks are really trying to deal Crawford the need but pairing any Rookie with a troubled PG like Marbury just doesn't sound like a great idea. Especially since it's rumored Mayo has an ego/attitude issue, why roll the dice again like Isaiah was still running things? With as many loose pieces the Knicks have to trade they should aim to be the Boston of this year's off season. Blow up the BS Isaiah built and build a team D'antoni would want.



But unlike combo guards, Mayo does not have to score to be effective. Although he did not have a good scoring game in the games you mentioned, he shut down the opposing teams best perimeter player (Bayless, Rose, Westbrook, etc). I'd take him anyday of the week because of that especially considering he's not going to be off shooting the ball. If fact, the games you mentioned are more the exception than the norm with him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Curry can be the primary scoring big man on your team and is only 25 years old. No way is a contract that is paying him $9 million per year a bad contract. Jerome James? Okay. Eddy Curry? Not by a long shot. Still though, the Wolves need a center since Michael Doleac is guaranteed to bolt and are looking at Criag Smith as your starting center. Jerome also has one full less year than Jaric, which would save the Wolves anywhere between $5-$10 million. Greg Buckner's contract and Madsen's still have 2 years left on it, so it really comes down to whether you want two solid young role players with reasonable contracts or two solid veteran role players with long-term contracts.


... last i checked, Al Jefferson plays center. That is why I wholeheartedly believe that McHale will draft Love to play alongside Jefferson along with the fact that McHale has obtained a plethora of guards for the team up until this point. But wait, the Wolves still have Madsen's contract? Didn't he become the assistant GM for the wolves or something???


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*He played center but they want him to play PF*

He's a little undersized for center but a very good low post player. Honestly, I like Mayo but there are several quality NBA starters in this draft. We need to get at least one. Nichols is restricted and he might come back now that Isiah is gone. He'd be like getting a late first. We just need to:
A) Find out if Eddie is a keeper
B) Do as Grinch said and wait for a team to need Zach's abilities so as not to give too much to lose him
C) Be prepared to buy out Marbury if he can't be traded
D) Try to ship out James
E) Play the young guys and thin out the roster..no more 17 guys for 16 slots type of situations. THAT cost us Nichols
F) My suggestion is to keep the 6th and try to get another in the top 20(16 would be better) using cash, trade...what have you. Gotta believe it could happen


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> ... last i checked, Al Jefferson plays center. That is why I wholeheartedly believe that McHale will draft Love to play alongside Jefferson along with the fact that McHale has obtained a plethora of guards for the team up until this point. But wait, the Wolves still have Madsen's contract? Didn't he become the assistant GM for the wolves or something???


Jefferson played center for them last season but that certainly is not his natural position. This was more a result of them simply not having players to hold down the 5 position after Ratliff wanted no part of them and Howard got a buy out (even though he is actually a 4).

The interest in Kevin Love is more a result of him being an excellent complimentary player next to an established low post player. DaGrinch has pointed out his prowess on the floor several times. He would be an excellent for the Knicks next to Curry but may have serious issues defensively on this level. Those issues are not as much a concern with the Wolves since Jefferson is not as hapless defensively as is Curry.

The guy your thinking about that is the Wolves assistant GM is Fred Hoiberg, the former shooting guard that had heart issues before he retired.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: He played center but they want him to play PF*



alphaorange said:


> He's a little undersized for center but a very good low post player. Honestly, I like Mayo but there are several quality NBA starters in this draft. We need to get at least one. Nichols is restricted and he might come back now that Isiah is gone. He'd be like getting a late first. We just need to:
> A) Find out if Eddie is a keeper
> B) Do as Grinch said and wait for a team to need Zach's abilities so as not to give too much to lose him
> C) Be prepared to buy out Marbury if he can't be traded
> ...



What you proposed is something difficult to disagree with. It sounds like a very strong, conservative plan to getting this team back on track. My main concern with such a plan is what if we go through this wait and see approach and have a guy like Randolph's stock plummet even more? I think we could realistically go into this upcoming season and have a repeat of exactly what happened last year. What are you going to do with Zach Randolph and Eddy Curry because neither seemed comfortable on the floor together? 

I think Randolph has to go this season and should be able to be moved because he is a talented player that could make a significant difference in the right situation. As much as he does have the trouble player tag, so did plenty of other players that got moved for financial flexibility and draft picks, which I would not object to acquiring considering what we gave up. I honestly believe a trade for Rasheed Wallace and filler is feasible considering how much his game has fallen off and the Pistons wanting to rebuild. Wallace would offer as an actual fit at the 4 position and an expiring contract. Just for the sake of it, I'd explore whether we could make any significant coup's from a trade for an established player like Boston did this year; something along the lines of a Tracy McGrady, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson or Michael Redd but if none are available at a reasonable price, I'd keep Wallace and let him walk at season's end. 

With the 6th, I'd hope Mayo falls to us but if he does not and Love is still around, draft him and hope to God Curry's new workout plan will allow him to improve his defensive rotation game. I like Love but am very reluctant of what the future might be pairing Curry and him together defensively. At the 6th and in our situation, however, we can't be too picky so go with Love (who supposedly has slimmed down substantially) and follow this plan.

P.S., would you rather look into acquiring James Jones rather than Demetris Nichols? Jones is a player that can contribute immediately and does exactly what we would hope Nichols do down the road. A sign and trade might be feasible if we're willing to part with a Ronaldo Balkman/Fred Jones type player to strengthen the Blazer bench. By doing this we trim our roster like you said and improve a relatively weak position due to inexperience.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Last season, should have an asterik. Isiah Thomas tried and failed having Zach Randolph mesh with Curry. All that really happened as Zach taking a lot of the opportunities and shots Curry enjoyed last season, away from him. Give Eddy the proper amount of touches to score the ball and he's one of the best in teh league at doing so. Keep him unless we get a star or player with serious potential in a trade, straight-up. He doesn't rebound the ball at a clip a man his size and agility should but then again, without two of the best rebounders in the league next to him, rebounds on average as most star big men. Pau Gasol, Amare Stoudamire and the like did not average very many more rebounds in the same span of time as Eddy did last year and yet they are never criticized for it.


not true, i dont know if you've ever paid any attention to the media in phoenix, amare stoudemire is constantly killed


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twinkie..*

I didn't mean to keep Zach long term. Grinch suggested some teams may get off to a weak start and need what Zach brings to the table and be willing to take him on w/o being as demanding as they are now. Tables turned, so to speak. As far as trying to duplicate what the Celtics did, I think its important to remember that they already had a top 5 player and added another one in a one-sided deal that most people think had something to do with the GMS being former Celts and close friends, still. Adding Allen gave them yet another allstar caliber player. Our situations are very different. Of the players you mention, only Jefferson interests me. The others are damaged goods, having a history of injury and advancing NBA years. Redd is just not a player to build around.

I also think it is very important to show patience for a couple of years. Despite the frustration we all feel, I think it would be a huge mistake to try to turn this around immediately. We really need to do this the right way. My biggest nightmare is that we end up in the lottery in '10 and we don't own the pick. That would be tough to take....very tough.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I much rather have a guy that's talented but does not fit than a guy that fits but does not have talent to stick around in the league. At least the guy that is talented could be packaged in a trade.


and that's the attitude that leads to mediocrity, why not take a shot at a guy who can find talent that fits? last i chcked danny granger's doing pretty well in indiana. and he wasnt even a #6 level talent when drafted.

yea toronto sure got a lot for tmac, ohh wait he just walked.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> not true, i dont know if you've ever paid any attention to the media in phoenix, amare stoudemire is constantly killed


Then that is my mistake. That still does not mean many of the star big men get an excuse rebounding the ball. I never really heard people ever complain about Rasheed Wallace's rebounding and he's every bit as medicore rebounder as Curry; maybe worse because he is longer and more athletic.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> and that's the attitude that leads to mediocrity, why not take a shot at a guy who can find talent that fits? last i chcked danny granger's doing pretty well in indiana. and he wasnt even a #6 level talent when drafted.
> 
> yea toronto sure got a lot for tmac, ohh wait he just walked.



T-Mac is by far the exception rather than the rule. 

Obviously talent that fits is the ideal but that seldom is the case with the later picks we've had in recent years. If these situations where you could only choose a potential player rather than a ready to go player that fits, I definately would choose the potential player. Like DaGrinch has been mentioning, less than 50% of the first rounders in the later part of the first round stick in the league. Not only have we been getting career NBA players, we been getting guys that could very well be a big part of a winning team's rotation. Unfortunately for us, we're not a winning team, lol.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Twinkie..*



alphaorange said:


> I didn't mean to keep Zach long term. Grinch suggested some teams may get off to a weak start and need what Zach brings to the table and be willing to take him on w/o being as demanding as they are now. Tables turned, so to speak. As far as trying to duplicate what the Celtics did, I think its important to remember that they already had a top 5 player and added another one in a one-sided deal that most people think had something to do with the GMS being former Celts and close friends, still. Adding Allen gave them yet another allstar caliber player. Our situations are very different. Of the players you mention, only Jefferson interests me. The others are damaged goods, having a history of injury and advancing NBA years. Redd is just not a player to build around.
> 
> I also think it is very important to show patience for a couple of years. Despite the frustration we all feel, I think it would be a huge mistake to try to turn this around immediately. We really need to do this the right way. My biggest nightmare is that we end up in the lottery in '10 and we don't own the pick. That would be tough to take....very tough.



Oh, I didn't mean keeping Randolph long term. I'm just talking about keeping him into the start of next season. As talented a guy as he is, you can not help but get the feeling he's an idiot. He's already gotten himself into a scuffle in Portland at a nigh club; have you heard this story before? The only place his trade value is likely to go is down because he's still not going to be a fit next to Eddy. I'd push to move him hard now considering teams like the Cavs and Pistons are looking for a shot of talent. Both have expiring contracts and both teams reportedly have shown interest in him.

I realize the Celtics are by far the exception rather than the rule but there are still several prominent all-stars available and we have more than enough assets to get it done. As much as McGrady is an injury liability, he's as good as any Celtic. If we're able to add one more complimentary player like a Rasheed Wallace (for Zach Randolph)and keep an Eddy Curry (if he's in top physical shape) and David Lee, I think we'd be well on our way to competing with them. That team should be good enough beyond 2010 to ensure we do not lose a lottery pick.


P.S., could we give the Jazz any first round pick we want between now and 2010? I could not understand why Isiah had never attempted to buy a late first round pick and send it there to avoid losing that pick in 2010.


----------

